# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ky Personi Siper

## AuGuSt_

Ky Personi Siper Ka Dicka Qe Nuk Shkon .. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## arjeta3

kush eshte siper aty mo ska njeri.
ok. kete siper e konsideroj mik te mire, inteligjent, simpatik,psikolog i zoti...mjaft i ke  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

Temat e llojit "chit-chat" nuk perputhen me regulloren e Forumit Shqiptare, andaj kjo teme mbyllet ketu!


Gjithe te mirat, dhe diskutime te kendshme ne temat tjera.

----------

